
After El Paso, tech leaders say platforms must stop amplifying hate speech - pen2l
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/8/13/20804193/build-tech-we-trust-el-paso-gilroy-mass-shootings-tech-leaders-platforms-amplifying-hate-speech
======
mytailorisrich
We really setup our own trap and fell in it with social media.

I can see only 2 options: accept the consequences and live in social media-
created chaos and inquisition, or control them Chinese-style.

